# Welchen Boden beim Schlauchboot?



## Salty Waterboy (29. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

wie manche von euch mitbekommen haben bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Schlauchboot.

Bin mir nur nicht sicher, welchen Boden ich wählen soll?#c

Ich kenne:

Alu-Boden
Holzboden (Lattenboden)
Luftboden (Hochdruck)
Festrumpfboden

Momentan habe ich ein 3,10m Schlauchi mit Alu-Boden und will mich etwas vergrößern, 3,60m so ungefähr.

Ich will von dem Boot aus im stehen angeln, darum habe ich ein Alu-Boden gewählt, nun habe ich aber die Befürchtung das der Sand zwischen Alu und Gummi reiben könnte.

Jetzt meine Frage: kann ich in einem Hochdruckluftboden-Schlauchi auch im stehen angeln und hat der sand dort auch die Möglichkeit das Material zu schädigen?

Gruß Belly


----------



## donlotis (29. März 2011)

*AW: Welchen Boden beim Schlauchboot?*

Hallo, ich habe einen vierteiligen Holzboden bei 3,10m Länge. Bei ruhigem Wasser kann ich problemlos im Stehen angeln. 

Sand wird regelmäßig bei Gelegenheit gründlich ausgespült. 
Leider habe ich keine Erfahrung mit Hochdruckböden, aber poste das doch mal im vielbesuchten Schlauchboottrööt:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117699&page=86

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Carptigers (30. März 2011)

*AW: Welchen Boden beim Schlauchboot?*

Wieso sollte der Sand bei einem Hochdruckboden nicht reiben?|rolleyes

Also das Stabilste ist immer noch der Aluboden!!! Der noch noch Pflegeleichter als Holz ist. Habe mir zusätzlich immer einen Kunstrasen reingelegt. Ist angenehmer vom Stehen und macht auch nicht so viel Lärm.#h


----------



## 19jakob88 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Welchen Boden beim Schlauchboot?*

Hallo,
schließe mich mal an! Bin auch gerade dabei mir ein Schlauchi zuzulegen! Bin auch mehr auf den trip mir ein Boot mit Aluboden zu holen! Habt ihr vielleicht ein zwei Tips welches Schlauchboot empfehlenswert ist!?

MFG Jakob #h


----------



## Udo561 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Welchen Boden beim Schlauchboot?*

Hi,
ich habe schon so ziemlich alles durch |supergri

Aluboden ist zu empfehlen , steht einem Holzboden in nichts nach , allerdings muss man beim Holz aufpassen das es nicht verkratzt.
Hochdruckboden ist am schnellsten aufgebaut , aber meiner Meinung nach am wenigsten geeignet.
Man muss sich in Acht nehmen das man ihn nicht beschädigt , dann kommt hinzu das manche Hochdruckböden nicht ebenerdig im Boot liegen , wegen dem Kiel.

Gruß Udo


----------



## teddy- (30. März 2011)

*AW: Welchen Boden beim Schlauchboot?*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der Sand bei einem Hochdruckboden nicht reiben?|rolleyes
> 
> Also das Stabilste ist immer noch der Aluboden!!! Der noch noch Pflegeleichter als Holz ist. Habe mir zusätzlich immer einen Kunstrasen reingelegt. Ist angenehmer vom Stehen und macht auch nicht so viel Lärm.#h


 

das ist so nicht richtig der stabilste ist der festrumpf und auch das beste was gibt aber teuer


----------



## RibnitzerJung (30. März 2011)

*AW: Welchen Boden beim Schlauchboot?*

und bei festrumpf ist auch das trailerproblem da... aber nichts desto trotz mag ich festrumpf am liebsten... gibt einem die meiste sicherheit...


----------



## noisewal (1. April 2011)

*AW: Welchen Boden beim Schlauchboot?*

Ich habe seit Jahren ein Quicksilver 340 mit Hochdruckboden und habe keinerlei Probleme mit Abnutzung oder Beschädigung. Im Stehen angeln ist auch kein Problem, wenn der Boden den richtigen Druck hat. Für den Dreck/Sand hab ich einen Teppich drin, der zum Ende der Saison entsorgt wird, Teppichreste gibt es immer billig.

noisewal


----------



## Udo561 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Welchen Boden beim Schlauchboot?*



noisewal schrieb:


> Ich habe seit Jahren ein Quicksilver 340 mit Hochdruckboden und habe keinerlei Probleme mit Abnutzung oder Beschädigung. Im Stehen angeln ist auch kein Problem, wenn der Boden den richtigen Druck hat. Für den Dreck/Sand hab ich einen Teppich drin, der zum Ende der Saison entsorgt wird, Teppichreste gibt es immer billig.
> 
> noisewal



Hi,
Probleme hast du nicht unbedingt , aber ein Alu oder Holzboden gibt einem Schlauchboot doch einiges mehr an Stabilität , bganz besonnders in Gleitfahrt.
Da kannst du deinen Hochdruckboden noch so sehr auf den richtigen Druck bringen , mit Alu oder Holz hält er einfach nicht mit.
Gruß Udo


----------



## omnimc (1. April 2011)

*AW: Welchen Boden beim Schlauchboot?*

schau mal ob du damit hinkommst ist gut zu reinigen,
http://cgi.ebay.de/Edelstahl-Lochbl...?pt=Rohstoffe_Materialien&hash=item1c19de02d7


----------

